# Dark corners on rear LCD of Nikon D7000



## Iftekhar Ahmed (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello all. I have just signed-up in this forum. I am in need of your help. I have a Nikon D7000 and I have been using it since 2012. Everything was working fine. Suddenly yesterday, I saw that the rear LCD is showing some dark shadows. All four corners have this dark shadow but the shadows on upper and lower corners on the right side of the LCD is bigger. First I thought it's a lens issue then I changed lens and its the same. Live view is pretty alarming with these corner patches. Although my images are not effected by this dark shadow, I am in need of your help or suggestions on what could be the reason behind this problem and is there any way to solve this. If anyone faced the same issue earlier, it will be really helpful if you share your experience.
Sorry for my long words. Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 11, 2016)

I had a d7000 but never had the issues you are describing.

Is there any separation of the LCD panel at the corners in the areas of the dark shadows?
This may be an instance where there is a LCD issue, which would need to be sent to Nikon to fix.


----------



## Iftekhar Ahmed (Apr 11, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I had a d7000 but never had the issues you are describing.
> 
> Is there any separation of the LCD panel at the corners in the areas of the dark shadows?
> This may be an instance where there is a LCD issue, which would need to be sent to Nikon to fix.



Hello astroNikon. No there is no separation. And there is no signs of damage too..Wondering how this happened.
I'll wait for any other tips/suggestion until I take it to the service center. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## goooner (Apr 11, 2016)

Was it exposed to direct sunlight for a while? It should go back to normal if it was not left in direct sunlight for too long.


----------



## Iftekhar Ahmed (Apr 11, 2016)

goooner said:


> Was it exposed to direct sunlight for a while? It should go back to normal if it was not left in direct sunlight for too long.



Actually it was bagged for a certain period! 
Good one. I will give it a try first thing in the morning. Thanks a lot!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 11, 2016)

See if you can post of photo of it with the issue you describe.  That will go a long way towards helping out.


----------



## Manomanoj (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello all. 

I am also having the same problem.

I have just signed-up in this forum. I am in need of your help.

I have a Nikon D7000  I saw that the rear LCD is showing some dark shadows. All four corners have this dark shadow but the shadows on upper and lower corners on the right side of the LCD is bigger. First I thought it's a lens issue then I changed lens and its the same. Live view is pretty alarming with these corner patches. Although my images are not effected by this dark shadow, I am in need of your help or suggestions on what could be the reason behind this problem and is there any way to solve this. If anyone faced the same issue earlier, it will be really helpful if you share your experience.

Any solution??


Iftekhar Ahmed Have you tried anything, now the problem resolved or not ?


----------



## Manomanoj (Apr 22, 2016)




----------

